# Can somebody please help me? Where did my rats testicles go?!



## ellieratluvr (Jan 10, 2016)

Okay so I have 3 male rats they all have balls of course they are all about 4-5 months old, my hairless rat has had pretty huge testicles since I got him when he was about 3-4 months and i was just looking at him and his testicles are gone they have disappeared Just some saggy skin in the area sorry I'm not using punctuation I'm just really freaked out where have his balls gone? If anyone could help that would be great thanks!!


----------



## CateLW92 (Jan 7, 2016)

Okay, so mammals are able to retract their testicles, so don't panic just yet! They may do this for any number of reasons: if they're cold, frightened, fighting, or **** maybe just because they feel like it! So don't panic.
If they don't make a reappearance in the next several days (consistently) then maybe consult your vet.


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

I find if they are sick they draw the testicles into their body, frightened and cold were already mentioned. Don't panic


----------

